# The Boys get their pose on lol :-)



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

It was still light out when I got home so I took a few shots. Forgive the iPhone pics lol. That and Nizmos all black 4 ply's came in ;-) along with Blue's eye is much better.

This is one of his best stacks I've gotten from him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lookin good  the collars really look nice on them , good choice!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks  I've got quite a few now.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Excellent pics, Freddie!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

lookin good! the collars look great on them!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Excellent pics, Freddie!


Thanks. I resized them just for you 



circlemkennels said:


> lookin good! the collars look great on them!


Thanks bud. I have a few collars now. I'm hooked lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

They look great!! Love your GSD....I grew up with one all my life. One day I will own another  I have two of Nizmo's collars and two stillwater collars......problem is, is I only have one dog :roll:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> They look great!! Love your GSD....I grew up with one all my life. One day I will own another  I have two of Nizmo's collars and two stillwater collars......problem is, is I only have one dog :roll:


Haha I have like 5 and two dogs only. Lol. Thanks


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Holy crap he is thick shoulders hips and legs are flat out diesel!!! You are making such a positive inpact on him. Great job


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Holy crap he is thick shoulders hips and legs are flat out diesel!!! You are making such a positive inpact on him. Great job


 thanks. I'm actually in the process of putting a few lbs on him slowly but dragging chains and still working him out. I got him really lean and dropped a lot of fat but I felt he didn't look to healthy. But the chain dragging is really making a difference in his legs and shoulders.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I swear buying collars is like a shoe fetish you cant just have 1 lol , Im addicted prob bought like 4 collars in the last month and just ordered 3 or 4 more lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very true. I got these for " working." but they look damn good lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome!!! glad that 2nd one got to you today, usps is being crap the last week and a half or so
dogs are looking good as always


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> awesome!!! glad that 2nd one got to you today, usps is being crap the last week and a half or so
> dogs are looking good as always


Thanks- these things feel sturdy as heck. Lol. I like em.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks man, thats what we shoot for. glad you like them 
nismo has a green one, i really like working with this nylon


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

great pics man...looookin good!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Tiger the crew is looking fly! Nice pics!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I like, I like! Very nice, Mach0.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> thanks man, thats what we shoot for. glad you like them
> nismo has a green one, i really like working with this nylon


Yea it's a nice material


Lone Star said:


> great pics man...looookin good!!!


Thanks man


Sadie said:


> Tiger the crew is looking fly! Nice pics!


thanks Sadie 


aus_staffy said:


> I like, I like! Very nice, Mach0.


Thank you


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Good looking boys for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with all.Handsome as always!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Dixie


----------

